# New Hole - Pest ID Needed



## elgrow (Mar 30, 2020)

So I just ran out for about an hour or so and came back to this large mound of dirt on the ground. No idea what this is from, guessing maybe chipmunks, voles, or snakes? Diameter or hole is about an inch and there is a lot of dirt that has been kicked out from this.





Any help with IDing this would be greatly appreciated! Tips on getting rid of it as well would also be appreciated!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=cicada+killer+nest&atb=v227-1&iax=images&ia=images
cicada Killer wasps I bet.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

https://www.domyown.com/what-are-cicada-killers-a-795.html


----------



## elgrow (Mar 30, 2020)

Factor said:


> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=cicada+killer+nest&atb=v227-1&iax=images&ia=images
> cicada Killer wasps I bet.


Thanks, one of those pictures looks exactly like mine!

I appreciate the quick ID and help!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

NP thanks


----------

